# Uponor



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone here installed "uponor joist trak" system for radiant heat? Just wondering if there is any opinions, we started a rough in today and I know the aluminum panel install is a pain, but wondering if the piping part goes better and if the finished product heats nicely? Thank you


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We did a parkade retrofit ramp with them. Other then being expensive, I like them better then traditional staple-up. The piping doesnt come incontact with the floor material. Buy yourself a rubber mallet to pound-in the piping to the slots.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

They work great. I agree the rubber mallet works great and if you have to cut them make sure you file inside to remove the sharp edge. At $7+ dollars a pop make sure your math is right also. Made that mistake once and learned my lesson the hard way. Also works well to tub talon your 180 degree turns. One in the middle works well.


----------

